# uhaul for a cow?



## hardersusan (Mar 28, 2015)

I expect to get a lot a flack for this question, it will probably seem pretty stupid to most. Has anyone ever used a Uhaul to move a cow? I don't have to go far, 8 miles maybe, and I don't have a livestock trailer yet. I plan on putting no slip rubber down and a lot of straw, we will drive very slow and if need be I could put plywood across the back instead of lowering the door for ventilation. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

In the seventies I rented a haul horse trailer to pick up my first course in another state. They might still have such trailers today... I did order it well in advance.


----------



## hardersusan (Mar 28, 2015)

I've googled and looked up all the hauling and livestock places, feed mills, called around and no one seems to rent those. Lol, I did just now get on permies.com and searched and found a conversation about hauling animals in open trailers with plywood or cattle rails around the sides, seems that used to be what people did before livestock trailers. That at least made me feel better, she'll be more secure in the uhaul, and I don't have far to drive.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Good luck getting her to load. No windows, no light, she will think she is going into a hole. 

If I was selling an animal 8 miles away, and the buyer had no trailer, I would deliver for cheap or even free.


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I would like to encourage you to try to find some one to haul her for you. Go to the feed store, call the vet or the county agent. Talk to your neighbors. Somebody, some where near by will probably haul her for at least no more than the cost of a U-Haul. 

It is probably entirely possible to do this in a U-Haul. I spent time in Honduras and I have seen some very interesting livestock hauling. 

You don't mention where you are..... If you were nearby, I'd haul her! LOL!!

Tana Mc


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Please do not use a sheet of plywood to block the back of the truck.
Cows can (and they really do) jump right over that, 
especially when they are terrified. 

Fingers crossed that you find someone with a trailer to help you.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Call the local sell barn. They have list of people that haul cattle. I am sure it would be much cheaper than renting a u-haul.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Call your local stockyard or sale barn. They can hook you up. If people are hauling cows to them to sell, it is in their best interest to be able to put together a small farmer with someone willing to haul for a fee.

That said, we did put our Dexter bull in an open U-Haul when we bought him. However, we had to haul him about 150 miles and hiring someone to go that far was really expensive. We put down a rubber mat. My husband used 2X4's and lag bolts to turn it into a stock trailer. It worked really well, and was actually more of an enclosure than we needed, but we didn't know until we got him home what a big baby this bull was. He actually seemed to enjoy the ride. After he was safely home we used the same lumber and lag bolts as part of a loading pen. All in all, it would have been a pain for such a short trip.

You could also put an ad in Craigslist or on the bulletin board of your local feed store for what you need.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Here our local co-op rents livestock trailers. It is cheaper for us to rent one when we need it instead of buy one unless we get one for a good price.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

It's only eight miles. Just walk her there. Find an old bedsheet and paint your farm name, cell, and products on both sides, and throw it over her. By the time you get to where you're going, you'll have at least 10 new customers and you can boost her price $30 for being halterbroke.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Most sellers will deliver if a buyer isn't able and renting a trailer for 8 miles seems like a lot of hassle and expense to me. I would suggest that if the seller doesn't have the ability to transport, a quick call to the auction barn would be a very good option. 

I find that if you truly need to rent a stock trailer, they can often be found at the same location that rents farm equipment so you're local feed store would be a good starting point to call.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I have moved four goats in a closed uhaul trailer. I drove one hour to have them processed. I left the bottom one inch open and took them very early in the morning to avoid any heat stress. The goats did fine, but it took longer to clean out the trailer with a pressure washer than it took me to drive to the processor. I wish I had thought of some of your ideas!


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

I found a great hauler through my butcher.
I've actually learned a good bit about loading hogs and cattle from him. He's an older guy who has worked stock most of his life. He's so calm he's almost comatose. Which is what you need, lol. He doesn't even make my cows stranger wary.

Don't think that you can close a cow in with a plywood panel. (Sounds
Like you intend to leave an opening at the top? They can jump like you wouldn't believe. I had some longhorn heifers that could put Grand Prix showjumpers to shame with their athleticism!


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

You should have a local cattle trucker, ask a local dairy, they will know someone.


----------



## hardersusan (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you all so much, I did so much calling, but didn't find much. We ended up using the uhaul, it cost me $50 but it worked fine. We put hay down and tied her halter to the board at the front and drove about 20 miles an hour. She walked up to their porch and we backed up to the porch and she got on. Really went well, although I would figure out something else if we had much farther to go. We put the door down and by the time we got there it was a little warm. It wasn't bad, but I know that if it was a long drive it would get to hot and wouldn't be good for her. She was so cool about everything. I don't know if it is her or just cows in general, but she is so compliant, she seemed to know what it was all about. 
I'm gonna gush here, but I love this cow! She is my soul mate. It's like we're connected. Does anybody else feel that way about their cows? Lol!
Susan


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

apparently none of you have ever seen the way it used to be done when livestock including cows were hauled in the back of a pick ups. You did fine susan and you got the job done. These are animals they don't care what they are hauled in as long as they get fed afterwords,


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

hardersusan said:


> Thank you all so much, I did so much calling, but didn't find much. We ended up using the uhaul, it cost me $50 but it worked fine. We put hay down and tied her halter to the board at the front and drove about 20 miles an hour. She walked up to their porch and we backed up to the porch and she got on. Really went well, although I would figure out something else if we had much farther to go. We put the door down and by the time we got there it was a little warm. It wasn't bad, but I know that if it was a long drive it would get to hot and wouldn't be good for her. She was so cool about everything. I don't know if it is her or just cows in general, but she is so compliant, she seemed to know what it was all about.
> I'm gonna gush here, but I love this cow! She is my soul mate. It's like we're connected. Does anybody else feel that way about their cows? Lol!
> Susan


Sounds like you got a real good natured cow. No, they aren't all like that by a long shot. Congrats on getting it done.


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Good for you!!!


----------



## TheFarmerMommy (Mar 21, 2014)

M5farm said:


> apparently none of you have ever seen the way it used to be done when livestock including cows were hauled in the back of a pick ups. You did fine susan and you got the job done. These are animals they don't care what they are hauled in as long as they get fed afterwords,


They still do it here. But I've always seen it done with some sort of steel cage frame mounted into the pickup bed.


I didn't read too close, but I don't think the OP mentioned the cow was halter trained in her first post. Congrats on getting the cow moved!

Of topic, but why is it so hard to rent a stock trailer? I live in an area that is certainly rural, but not sparsely populated like Wyoming or the like. I don't know of a single place that rents them. And believe me, I've looked.


----------

